# dfwapc 2017



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

when will the 2017 club meetings start for this year? did we keep b.o.d. the same or did it change ?


----------



## bsboust (Nov 26, 2014)

Joey,

The board was voted in for another year at the last meeting with the addition of Chuck Branch as webmaster. The board is planning to meet soon, possibly this weekend, to plan out the 2017 meeting schedule. We will post the first meeting soon.

Brad Boustead 
Secretary
DFW Aquatic Plant Club


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

bsboust said:


> Joey,
> 
> The board was voted in for another year at the last meeting with the addition of Chuck Branch as webmaster. The board is planning to meet soon, possibly this weekend, to plan out the 2017 meeting schedule. We will post the first meeting soon.
> 
> ...


Thanks, I was there just forgot what who got who for b.o.d. also needed to to do a trim. that why I asked guess I can just trim and throw them in a baggy and take them to LFS for store credit.


----------

